# Popped the MAC cherry



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Hey guys and gals 

  	I'd like to say hello, i'm Linsay *wave* and on saturday I bought my first 2 MAC products. WAHEY!

  	I've been holding off doing it for so long, buying every other product under the sun before finally going to MAC. There's just soooo much stuff I want and I figured if I went in i'd buy the entire lot in one go 

  	So that's me, proud owner of MAC.

  	Linsay x

  	p.s I went for the MSF natural in Light and the Painterly paint pot, two items which have been sitting at the top of my make-up wishlist for way too long.


----------



## heart (May 10, 2011)

oooh, welcome to the addiction forum!


----------



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Haha, why thank you!


----------



## sayah (May 10, 2011)

I love the light MSF, good choice!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

to the forum! congrats on your new mac items! enjoy them


----------



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

I used it the second I got home and i'm already in love with it  



sayah said:


> I love the light MSF, good choice!


----------



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Thank you!  



LMD84 said:


> to the forum! congrats on your new mac items! enjoy them


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

:specktrawelcome:


----------



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Thank you  everyone here is lovely!


----------



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Hi Linsay!  Your addiction is going to grow here, that's for sure!  Welcome to the site!


----------



## Linsay (May 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi Linsay!  Your addiction is going to grow here, that's for sure!  Welcome to the site!


	Haha, thats why I held off for so long with buying MAC...not good! Loving my two products though, very quickly becoming my favourites and the ones I reach for right away


----------



## pocketoposies (May 13, 2011)

*hello  hope you enjoy mac  i have been addicted since 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Linsay (May 14, 2011)

pocketoposies said:


> *hello  hope you enjoy mac  i have been addicted since 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Haha I will  and that sounds like something from an advert "MAC cosmetics...addicted since 2003"  hehe!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 15, 2011)

heart said:


> oooh, welcome to the addiction forum!



 	so true! Once you start, you can't stop! Welcome!!!


----------



## katred (May 15, 2011)

Welcome and congratulations! Painterly is my go-to eye shadow base.


----------

